# 2nd shot



## bugman (Mar 3, 2015)

I am going to get my 2nd shot in my shoulder this week. Dr says there is no tear in my shoulder. It's "just tendonitis".   It sux, my training has suffered but I'm keeping good spirits and thinking happy thoughts. Wish me luck!


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 3, 2015)

Good luck bug!!!!!!! xoxox


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 3, 2015)

Injuries suck ass!  Kill it!


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 3, 2015)

Here you go bug, you can still train even with injury.

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2014/07/16/men-kegel-push-up-penis_n_5592901.html


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 3, 2015)

Don't knock kegels!  I used to do them when I was long haul trucking to keep things strong!


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 3, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Don't knock kegels!  I used to do them when I was long haul trucking to keep things strong!



Not at all brah! Just letting bug know he has options.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 3, 2015)

Well I dont know weather to laugh or cry dizzle, all this talk about applying pressure and resistance to ones perineum is evidence of your evolution.  Your going to fit right in.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 3, 2015)

Bug if it's tendinitis there are non drug therapies you should be seeking out. Steroid shots will weaken the tendon in the long run and can cause greater injury.

Which tendon is it?


----------



## mickems (Mar 3, 2015)

Hoping for a speedy recovery, Bug. Stay on track.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 3, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Don't knock kegels!  I used to do them when I was long haul trucking to keep things strong!



Fuking sick cab lizards!


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 4, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Fuking sick cab lizards!



fukkin lot lizards will bang on the door of your truck at 2 am. When you come out of the bunk and roll down the window she'll say " you got a smoke" get off my truck you fukkin whore


----------



## Paolos (Mar 4, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Bug if it's tendinitis there are non drug therapies you should be seeking out. Steroid shots will weaken the tendon in the long run and can cause greater injury.
> 
> Which tendon is it?



Yeah bugman be careful if you mask it you know whats gonna happen....(over train= more damage)  Only advice I have is alternate ice & heat and rest.
I have it in my elbows and it comes and goes...sucks


----------



## bugman (Mar 4, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Bug if it's tendinitis there are non drug therapies you should be seeking out. Steroid shots will weaken the tendon in the long run and can cause greater injury.
> 
> Which tendon is it?



I'm not sure.  I go back Friday for an update.  What are some of the exercises or therapies ?  I'm willing to try almost anything. I'm ready to grow!!


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 4, 2015)

Dang Bug, i dont know how i missed this brother......hope you get better fast.....!!


----------



## strongbow (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey i get a shoulder tendon impingement every now and again. I used to get it bad. A Physical therapist told me to start doing thumb down front lateral raises with 10 lb weight pre-workout. Believe it or not - it works for me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2015)

bugman said:


> I'm not sure.  I go back Friday for an update.  What are some of the exercises or therapies ?  I'm willing to try almost anything. I'm ready to grow!!


It depends on where the inflammation is. often times when a tendon gets pissed off it is due to a chronically tight muscle keeping the tendon under a load constantly.  Need to know where.


----------



## mickems (Mar 4, 2015)

bugman said:


> I'm not sure.  I go back Friday for an update.  What are some of the exercises or therapies ?  I'm willing to try almost anything. I'm ready to grow!!



I go to Asian acupressure/reflexology usually once a week. I tell them where I'm tight or sore and they locate the spot and can take the pain away, most of the time. if it doesn't feel better immediately, it usually goes away within a few days.


----------

